# Call Signs



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone out there who may know where to find Call Signs for UK Shipping in the Mid 1950's to early 60's 
One in particular is the call sign of the Ship City Of Exeter
The City of Durban had the call sign MQZZ but cant get the one for Exeter!
Any help appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Jollier

My 1963 List of Call Signs shows

City of Exeter GQDF
City of York MQFR
Citt of Port Elizabeth GPLC


I sailed on ZSHI 

David
+


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Thank you!*

Hello David
My sincere appreciation for this!
Where did you get that list fom,and is it possible to perhaps get a copy through the Email?
Thanks again


----------



## Dutchy62 (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't know how I found this or indeed what it's origin is but this pdf contains lists of ships of all nations with callsigns plus some other gibberish. UK ships are on pp 128-176. Make of it what you will!
http://icoads.noaa.gov/metadata/wmo47/cdmp_1955-72/wmo47rec/1956.rec.pdf


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

For current callsigns
http://www.itu.int/online/mms/mars/ship_search.sh
For the more historic variety 
http://icoads.noaa.gov/metadata/wmo47/cdmp_1955-72/
Which is the root directory of the link given by Dutchy62 above. It contains lists of OBS ships.
They're pdf files which makes them saveable & searchable.


----------

